# Old Computer and Printer Sounds from the 1990s



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2016)

I have seen a video (can't find it now) of a couple of teenagers trying to figure out how to operate a desktop computer!! Funny...

Edit: Found one other..
.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 28, 2016)

I used to love the modem sounds. Thanks SeaBreeze!


----------



## RubyK (Nov 28, 2016)

That sure brings back memories. Thanks for posting this. Wow! I don't think Windows 95 was that long ago!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't care what other's think, I love pictures of computers from that era and before. Thanks !


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 1, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> I don't care what other's think, I love pictures of computers from that era and before. Thanks !



I'm right there with you too, Mark. I still have my first computer, a Mac from the early '80s, and the nostalgia is sweet. What I miss most about that time is the anticipation and personal computing discoveries that lay ahead. These days I'm not that excited about new releases.


----------

